# New CBD Catalog Came in the Mail Today



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 26, 2009)

7-Vol Calvin's _Tracks and Letters_ for only $69.99!!!


----------



## DMcFadden (May 26, 2009)

You mean in addition to his volumes of TRACTS and Letters he also was a recording artist laying down "tracks" as well?


----------



## Poimen (May 26, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> You mean in addition to his volumes of TRACTS and Letters he also was a recording artist laying down "tracks" as well?


----------



## Marrow Man (May 26, 2009)

Is that anything like Moose Tracks ice cream?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 26, 2009)

Sue me. I graduated from West Virginia Public Schools...


----------



## Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

I just received my set two days ago from CB, now I am just waiting for my Calvin’s Commentaries to ship from Amazon.ca, so I can start my summer of Calvin. 

View attachment 572


----------



## PresbyDane (May 26, 2009)

I a on Pre-Pub on Logos for them, so I will have to wait


----------



## DMcFadden (May 26, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> I just received my set two days ago from CB, now I am just waiting for my Calvin’s Commentaries to ship from Amazon.ca, so I can start my summer of Calvin.
> 
> View attachment 572



Summer of Calvin? For me, it has been a YEAR of Calvin. What a glorious blessing it is proving to be!!!

* WSC Calvin conference (e.g., Horton and Clark!!!).
* MP3s of the GPTS Calvin conference they held earlier this year
* PRTS Calvin conference in August in Grand Rapids
* Covenant Seminary course by Dr. Calhoun on _Calvin's Institutes_ (available FREE on MP3)
* Continuing ed course on the life and theology of Calvin with the following:



> _Calvin: An Introduction to His Thought_ by T.H.L. Parker
> _Institutes of the Christian Religion_ by John Calvin
> _Analysis of The Institutes of The Christian Religion… _by Ford Lewis Battles
> _Interpreting John Calvin_ by Ford Lewis Battles
> ...


----------



## py3ak (May 26, 2009)

If you go to Dordrecht there's another conference on Calvin. One of the papers will address two areas where the Westminster Assembly interacted with Calvin's take on the Nicene Creed.

Banner of Truth is going to be having that set for $80.00 all year round, so if you can't get it now for $10 less from CBD you should still be able to get it later in the year.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 26, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> * PRTS Calvin conference in August in Grand Rapids



Are you going? I should be there.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 26, 2009)

Yes! My daughter is being delivered to college that weekend. So . . . Grand Rapids it is to catch the conference. Sooooo inexpensive.


----------



## toddpedlar (May 26, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> 7-Vol Calvin's _Tracks and Letters_ for only $69.99!!!



Already have it direct from Banner (was free shipping, so that takes some of the advantage away from CBD's price).

Actually, when I saw the thread title, I was going to make a snide comment about Ben receiving a free firestarter in the mail...


----------



## INsearch (May 26, 2009)

CB.. You mean Christian Book Store? Have you noticed that lots of really theologically sound books are the cheapest? My dad has some of those gospel books from RC. Roul (sp?) My brother has like Volume 1? of Charles Spurgon sermons, and apparently they where all very cheap.


----------



## christiana (May 26, 2009)

That new catalogue from CBD came with my new copy of The Existence and Attributes of God by Charnock. I was reading a borrowed copy and it was so wonderful I just had to have one of my own to highlight. At CBD it was only $14.95, a real bargain for such a great book!


----------



## Berean (May 26, 2009)

INsearch said:


> CB.. You mean Christian Book Store?



Christianbook.com - Shop for Christian Books, Bibles, Music, Homeschool Products, Gifts & more


----------



## INsearch (May 26, 2009)

Berean said:


> INsearch said:
> 
> 
> > CB.. You mean Christian Book Store?
> ...


Yeah I thought that was the website/store you guys where talking about  yeah that place has got some pretty good stuff.


----------

